# Goat snacks/treats



## Carla D (Nov 23, 2018)

i know my goats are a bit too young to be receiving food treats/snacks. But my daughter and I are only human. Spoiling them is a pretty hard thing to deny them. With that being said I want to find out what “healthy-ok” snack would be for young goats that need to put on weight. I was thinking about popcorn, animal crackers, ginger snaps or molasses cookies. That kind of snack wouldn’t be an everyday type of treat, just occasionally. What would be some things with protein, a few calories that young goats would happily eat? What do you feed your goats for snacks/treats? It’s not that they need more energy. They are pretty energetic. But they do need energy to grow and be healthy. They are recovering from a few illness/parasites as well. Is there any fun thing we can give them that will help boost their immunity, iron, muscle mass? The picture is to show that they are thin. Many people already know that. But thought a really good and smart goat person might spot another area that may need improving on.


----------

